# Your thoughts on the Bench Dog Block & Smooth Plane - $172



## Tanda4 (Oct 13, 2016)

What are your thoughts on the Bench Dog Block & Smooth Plane Set for $172?

Are the planes of fairly good quality? It would be my first hand plane. I keep going back to my first choice of the Veritas Low Angle Block Plane, but if this is decent quality for such a low price…

Bench Dog Block & Smooth Plane Set


----------



## WillieMcCoy (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm curious too.

Particularly how this would compared to the Wood River No. 4.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Premium smoothing plane leaves a silky smooth finish, while the block plane makes fast work of trimming end grain and edge grain.

NO LONGER AVAILABLE

http://www.rockler.com/bench-dog-tools-40-440-plane-set-no-60-1-2-block-plane-and-no-4-smoothing-plane?siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-UzbidaEtgpGMlI9JuJWUgQ

Maybe Woodcraft?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-ultimate-cabinet-makers-kit?via=573621f469702d06760016cd%2C57641c7e69702d3baa000a33


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's probably what you pay for. You can get
great results with old Stanley planes bought
on ebay, but you have to tune them up and
these Bench Dog planes may have thicker irons,
which is nicer to have, imo, than the old 
Bailey irons


----------

